# My monitor has a white spot on black and dark backgrounds.



## CraveNinja (Mar 29, 2020)

Sorry for the bad quality images but i really want to know what the white spots are on my screen. about 3 weeks ago i brough the AOC 24G2U 144hz monitor and when it arrived i got a very annoying red pixel that was bugging me all the time, so i tried to fix it by using online websites like jscreenfix or something like that and its very small the pixel now but its not as bad. I have also tried to apply some pressure to the red pixel which seem to help again but ever since doing these things i made this white ball of maybe pixels (i dont know) appear and it's right under the red pixel. I was wondering what it is. Is it just a bunch of white stuck or dead pixels and if yes is there any way to fix it or will it eventually fix itself. This white ball of pixels or whatever it is its very distracting while watching movies or even playing. Also these white pixels only appear on black or dark backgrounds since i never see them when there are bright colors. Thanks for the help!


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 29, 2020)

You've probably pushed too hard. Those white spots are backlight bleed. You have a reflective layer on the very back of your LCD, and if it's dented or damaged - you get this kind of artifacts (quite common on laptops).
There is a way to fix it (especially in small cases like yours), but given your history with literally smashing dead pixels, I'll restrain myself from describing how to do it specifically  
I'll just say that it requires full disassembly, lots of patience, steady hands and good eye for detail.


----------



## CraveNinja (Mar 29, 2020)

thanks for the quick reply. i'll just have to live with it or take it to a repair shop.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 29, 2020)

CraveNinja said:


> i'll just have to live with it or take it to a repair shop.


I'd take it to a repair shop. The procedure is trivial and cheap, just requires someone more experienced to perform it.


----------



## CraveNinja (Mar 29, 2020)

thanks for the help and i will definetly do that!


----------



## Bill_Bright (Mar 29, 2020)

CraveNinja said:


> about 3 weeks ago i brough the AOC 24G2U


With it being just 3 weeks ago, I would return it from where you bought it. Most retailers have at least a 30 day return policy, some go up to 1 year. If the retailer refuses, go for an RMA. That is not a stuck pixel so I think they should honor it. If you take it to a shop, they might do something that might void your warranty.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 29, 2020)

I hope you can get it fixed under warranty, because its very obvious this damage is user error.

For your next monitor purchase, treat this like its a lottery and make sure you have a no nonsense return policy wherever you buy. Return as in: no reason required. If it has excessive bleeding, IPS glow, dead or stuck pixels... even only ONE... just return the thing.


----------



## CraveNinja (Mar 31, 2020)

thanks guys for the help. i've contacted them hopefully they'll get back to me soon!


----------

